# dmesg full of: Unknown EII protocol 0806: csum at 51978

## nathanj

When I look at `dmesg` I have a log full of...

```

Unknown EII protocol 0806: csum at 51978

Unknown EII protocol 0806: csum at 47443

Unknown EII protocol 0806: csum at 47443

Unknown EII protocol 0806: csum at 47443

Unknown EII protocol 0806: csum at 48722

```

Is there anyway to stop this? Anyone know what it is related too?

----------

## ekutay

Sounds like some ARP checksum failure, but I'm not sure. Do you have some hardware acceleration on your eithernet card which could cause this?

----------

## HackingM2

 *nathanj wrote:*   

> When I look at `dmesg` I have a log full of...
> 
> ```
> 
> Unknown EII protocol 0806: csum at 51978
> ...

 

Anyone ever work out what this was related to?  I shall give some debugging output here in case anyone else with this problem can spot some similarity with their system.  I am prepared to search every binary (for this text) on my system to find this as it stops my harddisks from ever entering standby mode - anyone know how I can do that I am fairly new to linux?

```

# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0050 (rev a3)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra/GeForce 6800 GT] (rev a2)

0000:05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

0000:05:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:05:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

# lsmod

vmnet                  32152  2

vmmon                 174796  0

snd_ioctl32            28032  0

snd_pcm_oss            55968  0

snd_mixer_oss          19520  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            34432  0

snd_seq_midi_event      8832  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                55232  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          9808  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           35392  2

snd_ac97_codec         82384  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                95372  4 snd_ioctl32,snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              25096  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    56424  12 snd_ioctl32,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11080  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

pwc                    90276  0

videodev               12032  1 pwc

v4l2_common             7872  1 pwc

nvidia               4382948  20

ath_pci                64680  0

ath_rate_onoe          10640  1 ath_pci

wlan                  119636  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_onoe

ath_hal               172400  2 ath_pci
```

----------

## bjorntj

I kepp getting alot of these in my log file. What is it?

Unknown EII protocol 0806: csum at 54795

(The last number changes but not the rest..=

BTJ

----------

## adaptr

At first guess, EII would refer to Ethernet II, or IEEE 803.2 Ethernet.

Normal Ethernet, in other words.

Possibly a problem with a driver module, or incompatible or missing kernel options.

What is the rest of the error ?

(There's no source specification)

----------

## bjorntj

But there is no source... All there is, is a lot of these in my messages file...

The only difference using gentoo and the distro's I've use before, is that the gentoo kernel had a new driver for my network card, the old driver was deprecated and this was experimental... Maybe I should go back to my old driver....

BTJ

----------

## think4urs11

Ethertype 0806 would be ARP traffic, maybe this gives a clue what could be the issue

----------

## danyer

dan@shuttle:/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc> grep EII *

Binary file vmnet.ko matches

Binary file vmnet.o matches

dan@shuttle:/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc> strings vmnet.ko|grep EII

<7>Unknown EII protocol %04X: csum at %d

The messages are posted by VMware net driver.

post the output of lspci and see if you have a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Gigabit Ethernet Controller

remember the problem with VPD keys. We've got rid of it by replacing the sk98lin driver in kernel with skge (something like that) which doesn't post errors, but I think the error still exists and it is posted by vmware now.

I'm going to patch my ethernet card. Hope it works. I'll be back (I hope).

----------

## danyer

network card patched (google for vpd_patch.zip) but this was not the problem. I still have messages...

Time to take the hammer.

Search for vmnet.tar

untar it somewhere

cd to somewhere /vmnet-only

edit bridge.c

search for the EII line. see nice comment: Maybe some kernel will get it right.

comment out the line which LOGS the EII error.

make

/etc/init.d/vmware stop

cp ../vmnet.o /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.o

/etc/init.d/vmware start

problem solved, but still unhappy. why did I get that message? the problem will be completely solved when I'll be able to understand the cause. now the message is gone, but the cause remains.

enjoy,

Dan.

----------

## ekutay

On my machine vmware works like a charm, but remember the note when you have set it up. It is not tested for actual kernel versions.

Maybe this problem is related to this issue.

----------

## HackingM2

 *danyer wrote:*   

> network card patched (google for vpd_patch.zip) but this was not the problem. I still have messages...
> 
> Time to take the hammer.
> 
> Search for vmnet.tar
> ...

 

Not exactly a fix but I'll take it.   :Wink:    Thank you very much.

----------

## rusxakep

have motherboard (ASUS P5P800) with Marvel Network Gigaset chip. I'm replace old deprecated driver to skge and get now this message.

I think problem is skge module and vmware workstation 5.0.x

Maybe, we need send bug report to Gentoo?

----------

## nixnut

Merged a thread from Kernel & Hardware and edited out some duplicate posts.

Please don't cross post in two (or more) threads again, just ask us to merge posts/threads instead.

----------

## HackingM2

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> I think problem is skge module and vmware workstation 5.0.x

 

I concur.

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Maybe, we need send bug report to Gentoo?

 

Well volunteered.  :Wink: 

----------

## danjoh

Has someone opened a Bug Report on this? If yes what's the Bug-Id?

I'm also getting these messages after I upgraded to a P5P800 MB.

--Dan

----------

## derder2

I'm very sorry for using a public account, but your question is answered here.

With respect, Artem S. Tashkinov

----------

